# Which MMA fighter has the hottest wife/gf?



## Micheal Bolton (Mar 3, 2007)

For me, Crocop's wife is [email protected]' hot...the ugliest would be Ortiz girlfriend, Jenna, she looks freakin' gross now.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

BJ Penn's hands down, she may sound dumb but who cares?:

BJ Penn’s girlfriend and SI swimsuit model Tori Paver-UFCmania.com



> “BJ is an ultimate fighter and my boyfriend and I love ultimate fighting and we watch it all the time. We’re super into it and BJ is the best fighter out of Hawaii…. [I will spend Valentine’s day] in New York City with my boyfriend, the most amazing person in the world.”
> 
> -Tori Praver​


haha..come to think of it.that would be a good sig. BJ's the man!


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, Penn's GF is really hot.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

no wonder penn always looked like someone sucked the beast right out of him last couple fights


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Micheal Bolton said:


> For me, Crocop's wife is [email protected]' hot...the ugliest would be Ortiz girlfriend, Jenna, she looks freakin' gross now.


jenna is freakin hot... who cares if she's screwed lots of guys....


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

damn BJ's gf is fkin smokin


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

One_Love said:


> did you see her latest pic ?
> 
> she looks like she weighs 80 pounds












EWWWWW.
I would definitely NOT have sex with her, seriously.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Marissa41886 said:


> bj's girl is nothin special...shes too skinny. prolly pukes up every meal she eats. would not suprise me
> 
> jenna is a goddess period
> 
> ...


Jenna, I think is overated. Specially in her recent pictures...she most def. hit the wall.
Though I agree w/ kid's wife.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Jenna isn't what she once was...but I'd still do her.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

bj's definetly is the bestist


----------



## kishiro (Dec 28, 2006)

KID YAMAMOTO'S WIFE IS THE HOTTEST IN THE MMA WORLD..... well when he was fighting mma


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

man that dude is crazy


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

kishiro said:


> KID YAMAMOTO'S WIFE IS THE HOTTEST IN THE MMA WORLD..... well when he was fighting mma


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

wheres a pic of kids wife?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Got crack?


----------



## kishiro (Dec 28, 2006)

KID'S WIFE 15SEC INTO THE FIGHT, SHE HAS THE CHILDREN SITTING ON HER LAP, SITTING BEHIND HER IS MIYUU YAMAMOTO WHOM IS KIDS OLDER SISTER

YouTube - Norifumi KID Yamamoto vs Kazuyuki Miyata


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Thsi thread needs more pics!!!


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

kishiro said:


> KID'S WIFE 15SEC INTO THE FIGHT, SHE HAS THE CHILDREN SITTING ON HER LAP, SITTING BEHIND HER IS MIYUU YAMAMOTO WHOM IS KIDS OLDER SISTER
> 
> YouTube - Norifumi KID Yamamoto vs Kazuyuki Miyata



She isnt bad, I bet there is some fighter out there with a more slammin chick tho


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to offend anyone here and I prolly won't say this to Titos face, BUT Jenna is a ***** and I can't be attracted to a woman who screws 500 diff dudes for money. For me she isn't even in the running. All others mentioned are awesome!! Including Marissa!


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

Pics of Mirko's wife?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

bj penn is one lucky guy


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I'm sorry to offend anyone here and I prolly won't say this to Titos face, BUT Jenna is a ***** and I can't be attracted to a woman who screws 500 diff dudes for money. For me she isn't even in the running. All others mentioned are awesome!! Including Marissa!


Actually in her biography she says she's only slept with 32 guys.. i know some girls who have done more shlong than that


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Actually in her biography she says she's only slept with 32 guys.. i know some girls who have done more shlong than that


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


ya ur right 32 isnt bad ...shes lying


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> ya ur right 32 isnt bad ...shes lying


There's film evidence.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

SpartanElite_MX said:


> Pics of Mirko's wife?


i have but i dont know how get get a screen shot
shes pretty hot 
u can she he if u can find cro cops bio 
that he did with a croatian tv channel


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

you retards she hasnt ****ed 500 cocks, she did girl on girl most of her porn career


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

Most of the "known" fighters will be pulling decent looking women now that the media exposure for MMA is increasing. Its just the way it is these days


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

this topic is ridiculous. this has nothing to do w/ fighting.

hey, who wears the coolest outfit in the ring?!?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Randy's new wife is lovely


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Actually in her biography she says she's only slept with 32 guys.. i know some girls who have done more shlong than that



you forgot to use this formula:

[(# of guys a girls admits to) x 4] - 2 = actual #

so...

[32 x 4] - 2 = 126


so 126 guys would be my estimate.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Randy's new wife is lovely



Yea, she is. Very pretty. Seems like she has a nice personalty too.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

There's plenty of good porn out there, young lad.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

TheJame said:


> There's plenty of good porn out there, young lad.



Whats....porn...?


----------

